# Steel balls & cap



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, yesterday I had a funny shooting afternoon. I'm glad to show you a video of the best session.
Enjoy it


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great display of slinging my friend. Well done. :target: :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Matt, four consecutive hit is a great score! Of course it's difficult to repeat  at least to me...
but at that moment it made me happy!!!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow! Nice shooting.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Wow! Nice shooting.


Thanks a lot, Sam!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting, my friend!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Bella sessione di tiro amico mio.... :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :wave:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :wave:


Muchas Gracias Alf 


DEDO said:


> Bella sessione di tiro amico mio.... :bowdown: :bowdown:


Grazie amico 


Charles said:


> Lovely shooting, my friend!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank a lot Charles


----------

